# Επισκευή Οικιακών Μικροσυσκευών > Σύστημα Σιδερώματος >  STIRELLA SX430D ΒΡΑΧΥΚΥΚΛΩΜΑ

## ΜΑΣΤΡΟΧΑΛΑΣΤΗΣ

*STIRELLA SX430D ΒΡΑΧΥΚΥΚΛΩΜΑ*

                             ΧΡΟΝΙΑ ΠΟΛΛΑ  ΣΕ ΟΛΟΥΣ!!!.ΠΡΩΤΗ ΦΟΡΑ ΠΟΥ ΧΡΕΙΑΖΟΜΑΙ ΤΗΝ ΒΟΗΘΕΙΑ  ΣΑΣ ΚΑΙ ΕΙΜΑΙ ΣΙΓΟΥΡΟΣ ΟΤΙ ΘΑ ΤΗΝ ΕΧΩ.ΤΟ ΣΥΓΚΕΚΡΙΜΕΝΟ ΑΤΜΟΣΙΔΕΡΟ  ΒΡΑΧΥΚΥΚΛΩΝΕΙ ΣΥΝΕΧΩΣ ΜΟΛΙΣ ΤΟ ΒΑΛΩ ΣΤΗΝ ΠΡΙΖΑ Η ΣΤΗΝ ΚΑΛΥΤΕΡΗ ΠΕΡΙΠΤΩΣΗ  ΜΟΛΙΣ ΠΑΤΗΣΩ ΤΟ ΜΠΟΥΤΟΝ ΤΟ ΕΞΩΤΕΡΙΚΟ.ΤΟ ΑΝΟΙΞΑ ΚΑΙ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΓΕΜΑΤΟ ΑΛΑΤΑ  ΓΥΡΩ ΑΠΟ ΤΟ ΜΠΟΙΛΕΡ  ΚΑΙ ΜΑΛΙΣΤΑ ΕΧΕΙ ΚΑΙ ΚΑΤΙ ΣΑΝ ΖΕΛ-ΔΑΚΡΥΑ.ΤΙ ΝΑ  ΦΤΑΙΕΙ ΑΡΑΓΕ ΚΑΙ ΤΙ ΝΑ ΤΟΥ ΚΑΝΩ.ΕΠΙΣΗΣ ΥΠΗΡΧΕ ΚΑΤΙ ΣΑΝ ΚΟΛΑ ΛΕΥΚΗ  ΑΝΑΜΕΣΑ ΣΤΟ ΜΠΟΙΛΕΡ ΚΑΙ ΣΤΟ ΣΤΟΙΧΕΙΟ ΜΕ ΤΑ ΜΠΛΕ ΚΑΛΩΔΙΑ ΒΛΕΠΕ ΦΩΤΟ 1ΚΑΙ  ΤΗΝ ΑΦΑΙΡΕΣΑ(ΜΕΤΑ ΤΑ ΒΡΑΧΥΚΥΚΛΩΜΑΤΑ)ΕΙΜΑΙ ΠΟΛΥ ΜΑΚΡΙΑ ΑΠΟ ΜΑΣΤΟΡΕΣ ΚΑΙ Η ΕΠΟΧΕΣ ΔΥΣΚΟΛΕΣ ΑΠ ΤΗΝ ΑΛΛΗ.ΒΟΗΘΕΙΑ!!!!

----------


## ΜΑΣΤΡΟΧΑΛΑΣΤΗΣ

ΠΑΙΔΙΑ ΒΛΕΠΩ ΕΝΤΟΝΗ ΥΓΡΑΣΙΑ ΣΤΙΣ ΒΙΔΕΣ ΤΟΥ ΜΠΟΙΛΕΡ ΚΑΙ ΜΑΛΛΟΝ ΧΑΝΕΙ ΤΟ ΜΠΟΙΛΕΡ.ΤΙ ΚΑΝΩ?ΑΛΛΑΓΗ ΦΛΑΝΤΖΑΣ ΚΑΙ ΒΑΖΩ ΜΑΖΙ ΚΑΙ ΦΛΑΤΖΟΚΟΛΛΑ?ΤΙ ΓΙΝΕΤΑΙ ΕΔΩ?

----------


## sv4lqcnik

γεια σου φραγκισκο και καλη χρονια 
δοκιμασε αλλα προσεχε μην σπασουν οι βιδες γιατι ειναι πολυ σκουριασμενες και αναμενες και αν εισαι τυχερος θα την γλυτωσεις η τυχη βοηθα τους τολμηρους και προσεχε για γυμνα καλωδια επισης νασε τυχερος να μην εχει καταθεση χαρτια για συνταξη και καμια αντισταση αντε και καλη χρονια. 

και δεν χρειαζετε να γραφεις κεφαλαια

----------


## ΜΑΣΤΡΟΧΑΛΑΣΤΗΣ

τελικά να βάλω και κάποια φλατζόκολλα στην νεα τσιμούχα?τι κάνω σε αυτήν την περίπτωση?επίσης το ότι δεν πεύτει η ασφάλεια τώρα που δεν έχει νερό το μπόιλερ τι σημαίνει αυτό;

----------

